# Insurance Renewal



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Well its that time again ,my existing insurers Swiftcover came out cheapest but after the topic on here I have decided to go elsewhere.Privilege are winners at Â£454 but I had a handy cashback of Â£60 at quidco  so Â£394 and interest free payments.


----------



## kanunski07 (Sep 4, 2007)

you must be 50 or live in a cotton wool factory, mines not getting much lower than Â£1100


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

Â£1100!!?? 16 years old with a string of ASBOs by any chance? :wink:


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

450 ish here also...


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Nah I'm getting about that too, and that's with an older, female driver on the ticket. I'm guessing teenagers will probably have to pay about 3 to 4 grand?


----------



## AlverezTT (Feb 2, 2007)

My insurance is up for renewal in 2 weeks, got my quote through form Privilige and no change since last year, even though the car is now a year old and worth less ansd I've got a year more no claims (5 years) Â£667 they've quoted.


----------



## woppy (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm with Admiral;

Â£412 with protected NCB, Â£250 excess.

I'm 34 with my 25 year old wife on. 7 years NCB, been driving since 16 (oops mean 17), she has been driving for 5 years.

No tracker needed and slightly cheaper than swift

Quite pleased with this quote.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

AlverezTT said:


> My insurance is up for renewal in 2 weeks, got my quote through form Privilige and no change since last year, even though the car is now a year old and worth less ansd I've got a year more no claims (5 years) Â£667 they've quoted.


sign up at www.quidco.com and do a new quote through their link hey presto at least Â£60 less


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

know I'm probably stating the obvious but just thought I'd chuck this in for good measure....

Check:

http://www.moneysupermarket.com/motor/

http://www.confused.com/

http://www.comparethemarket.com/

http://www.gocompare.com/


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I am 40 with an older "ouch" slightly older wife 1 accident just over 3 years back.


----------



## kanunski07 (Sep 4, 2007)

hitchbloke said:


> Â£1100!!?? 16 years old with a string of ASBOs by any chance? :wink:


made me laugh  not quite but prob because i'm 31, 2 years no claims as didn't have my own car before then (didn't need one) because I live in London.


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

Well I'm sure the premium you're paying won't detract from the pleasure you get out of driving such a fantastic motor.

Remember to take it out of 'the smoke' once in a while and stretch its legs.


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

350 ish Esure


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Well its that time again ,my existing insurers Swiftcover came out cheapest but after the topic on here I have decided to go elsewhere.Privilege are winners at Â£454 but I had a handy cashback of Â£60 at quidco  so Â£394 and interest free payments.


Just looked at Quidco/Privilege myself.......... not bad but required to have a traker fitted. Same for you??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

piloTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Well its that time again ,my existing insurers Swiftcover came out cheapest but after the topic on here I have decided to go elsewhere.Privilege are winners at Â£454 but I had a handy cashback of Â£60 at quidco  so Â£394 and interest free payments.
> ...


I've has a tracker on the last three cars out of personal choice so thats no problem.


----------

